# Unterschied Photoshop / Photoshop Elements



## Sebastian Wramba (14. Juni 2003)

Moin zusammen,

ja das würde mich mal interessieren, wo die Unterschiede zwischen Photoshop und Photoshop Elements liegen. Welche Werkzeuge gibt's mehr/nicht mehr, welche Filter, sonstige Bild-Einstellungen (Gradiationskurven, etc.)? Gibt es da irgendwo einen Vergleich oder weiß da sonst jemand was?

MfG gouraud


----------



## lohokla (14. Juni 2003)

Findet man natürlich superleicht raus, wenn man schonmal was von google.de gehört hat.
Z.B.http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikelunterseite_9543628.html


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (14. Juni 2003)

Hmmm, wieso komm ich da immer erst hinterher drauf. 
Danke!


----------

